#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Do you think that traditional marketing completely replace with digital marketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Actually I am not like too agree with that because it looks highly unlikely that Digital Marketing will completely replace traditional marketing in near future. Rather marketers are integrating both the platforms to optimize their marketing plans and for optimum RoI. Instead of replacing each other, both Digital Marketing and traditional marketing are becoming complementary to each other.

What is your idea on this guys?

----------

